# Overclocking AMD 4850e



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

So i'm going to OC my CPU but i'm not sure what voltages or what FSB to put it on. people say i can get it up to around 3.1ghz with stock cooling, so what shold i do?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Depending on what the current voltages are set at and the type of M/B you have. Your CPU will only need to go up 1 or 2 notches. If has your Vcore is at 1.12v then dont go higher than 1.4v or you can seriously limit your CPUs life.
With FSB only go up by 0.5v any more and most M/B fail to boot.

Its had to give you any more advise with out knowing your motherboard and RAM as they all play an important part in OCing.


----------



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

Alright, my mobo is a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H, Ram is 2gig [email protected] 500mhz


----------



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

By the way.. something has to be wrong with my PC.. I can't even play older games like UT 2004 with good FPS, 30-45 fps on it.. And Sensors View says my CPU is always 100% whenever I play any game, should i OC?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It could be the affects of the OCing. If they are unstable then your system (OS) is also unstable. To check, undo all overclocking and play the game. Also if your CPU is getting too hot then it could be throttling which will lower the clock speed and make it seem your using 100% CPU.

Here's a good tool to check for a stable overclock.
Prime95

If your overclocking is bad it can detect an error less then 30secs (Proper testing should last for 8hrs - 24hrs). This test will also cause your temps to increase very fast and very high. It will truly test your PC's cooling capabilities.


----------



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't overclocked at all yet, I get 100% on standard clock speeds. :4-dontkno


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

> And Sensors View says my CPU is always 100% whenever I play any game, should i OC?


Miss-read the post a little, 100% just means your CPU is been used 100% of the time. Increasing the clock speed on the CPU will give you better performance but the game will still use 100% if need be.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If your cpu is running at 100% all of the time then you have a problem.

This could be a virus (MBlast.exe springs to mind)

There could be an unwanted process taking up too much cpu time.

or you have a dodgy setting somewhere.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

plus sensor view isn't that great if you ask me. Hardware monitor and real temp are your best bet, and I think your Vcore is too high.


----------



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

Should i turn down my Vcore? and to what setting. Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Zeating said:


> Should i turn down my Vcore? and to what setting. Thanks


It's all about trial and error. If your vcore is too high then you will be generating more heat. More heat makes higher temps, so heat + high temps = bad

If you turn it down then you will use less power so you will have lower temps which is good.

You don't always have to raise the vocre when overclocking. I think your default is 1.23. Put it back to that and if it boots do a stress test and see if it passes if it doesn't then raise it a little.


----------

